# Clypse Lodge, Isle of Man - December 2018



## Lhiannan Shee (Apr 8, 2019)

A little one I did at the end of last year.

This must have been a beautiful home once, but sadly damp has taken over. I don't know much about the history, but before its abandonment, it was owned by a local water authority in relation to the nearby reservoir of the same name.















































More pictures at https://www.forgottenisle.com/p186416074


----------



## smiler (Apr 9, 2019)

That's decent find, lovely set of pics, Thanks


----------

